# CVA Buckhorn ??????



## sgrantham (Feb 10, 2012)

i'm looking at buying a muzzle loader it'll be my first. I've found a cva buckhorn 209 at walmart for $100.00. I don't need the most expensive just wondering if this is a good deal and a good gun. Since i'm new to muzzle loaders i 'd appreciate the help, thanks


----------



## miles58 (Feb 11, 2012)

I own three CVAs  I didn't start out to own even one CVA, it just worked out that way.  All three are well more than accurate enough to kill deer at 100 yards.

I like the Kodiak Magnum a little better than the other two, but it doesn't shoot any better.

I use Blackhorn 209 powder, Barnes 250 grain T-EZ bullets and TC sabots for hunting.  I use the sabots that come with the Barnes bullets for target practice with 45 caliber pistol bullets.  If you stay with only using regular 209 shotgun primers you're good for any powder.  If you use the blackpowder 209 primers you will get hang fires or no ignition at all with BH-209 and a couple other powders.

I highly recommend using Dyna Bore Coat in the barrel.  One treatment lasts a lifetime and it eliminates the crud ring that builds up at the top o the powder charge and makes cleaning much faster.  You'll find that using powder like 777 requires you to swab between shots (use windshield washer solvent in a nose spray squeeze bottle or the like).

I carry medical sample tubes (12 cc) to keep a couple-three extra powder charges in (7ccs for my guns with BH 209) and one with a couple extra bullets and primers.  I shoot 66 grains by weight of BH 209 which works out to 7 CC by volume mentioned above and  which gives me ~1700 FPS across my chrony and excellent accuracy.

Dave


----------



## sgrantham (Feb 11, 2012)

thanks for the help , i'm gonna have to learn about all this


----------



## Okie Hog (Feb 11, 2012)

The CVA BuckHorn is a really good gun.  i've scoped and sighted in a lot of them for local hunters.  That gun is as accurate and reliable as any muzzleloader out there.


----------



## bcraig (Apr 20, 2012)

I had one for a time and it shot just fine.

craig


----------



## FrontierGander (Apr 20, 2012)

nothing wrong with the buckhorn other than it being an exposed ignition system.

check out the CVA Wolf with quick release breech plug at www.rrarms.com  THAT is one heck of a muzzy for such a low price.


----------

